# The Simpsons ride at Universal Studios



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

aww.... I found out a little while ago they got rid of the Back to the future ride, that rocked.Shame, couldnt they get rid of Woodywoodpeckers play area or something?! I loved that ride but now theres an even better ride, The Simpsons Ride I went on it and it rocked, BTW i live in England so I was kjust waiting til they finished it. Got held back though.It was great the build up was great, the storyline was funny, all the voice-actors were on top-notch The simulator was fun, and the ending was amazing, even the gift shop was good!, well done to everyone  involved

Did you ride it?
Did you like it?
Did you prefer Back to the fUTURE?
Plz give your views

BTW Have they destroyed the E.T Ride? , i missed that


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 29, 2008)

Never tried it and probably never going to, it's too far away. But it would have ROCKED.


----------



## KMew (Aug 29, 2008)

Dude. It is _amazing._ It's like a 3D thing, but it's weird how they do it. There's sound effects, motion to make it believable, and a bunch of cool things. It's  a pretty funny story, too. Like, Sideshow Bob comes and like tries to kill the Simpsons at an Amusement Park, which puts you in odd situations. xD


The Simpsons >>>>>>> Back to The Future. 


oh, and ET is still there. It's weird at the end, he like says your name! It was like

"Gud bye Jon Matt Derek Jennaaaaa!"

o_O;


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

cool, been ages since ive been


----------

